# Logitech Z623



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just picked up one of these today at Best Buy. They were almost half price and the reviews were plentiful and awesome. I hooked them up and I understand why the reviews were so good. I can't turn them up all the way as they are just too loud. I have them in our living room which is open concept so altogether there is about 500 square feet. Some of the reviews said they were loud. I guess sometimes you have to hear things to believe it. They are not only loud but clear. I would definitely recommend these if anyone is looking for something in this line.

http://www.logitech.com/en-ca/product/speaker-system-z623


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

I would buy if I hadn't bought a ton of stuff already... Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Player99 said:


> I would buy if I hadn't bought a ton of stuff already... Thanks for the heads up.


Well, they often go on sale, so save some money and keep on the lookout and you could likely find a deal sooner or later.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Are these the ones:

Logitech Z623 2.1 Channel Computer Speaker System

Only $129 till January 5th. I might pick up a set.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, they often go on sale, so save some money and keep on the lookout and you could likely find a deal sooner or later.


I've read some reviews that say there is an annoying high pitched noise at any volume. Do you get that? I might take a chance and pick these speakers up. Can always return within 30 days I guess.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I've read some reviews that say there is an annoying high pitched noise at any volume. Do you get that? I might take a chance and pick these speakers up. Can always return within 30 days I guess.


That high squeal was explained by one of the reviewers. Apparently the speaker was put too close to another electrical device and when it was moved a little bit, the squeal went away. It was simply interference.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Are these the ones:
> 
> Logitech Z623 2.1 Channel Computer Speaker System
> 
> Only $129 till January 5th. I might pick up a set.


Yes, those are the ones. (My wife loves them).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes I've got them hooked up and playing now. My first impression is not great, not loud, unless you turn it up well past noon. Well if you're sitting in front of them loud but not from the next room loud. But my opinion is probably the last you should take on these. I also have a $1,200 DAC and a $2,500 integrated amp and expensive speakers connected to my computer. Which is why I wanted these computer speakers. I didn't like turning on my amp and DAC every time I wanted to hear something on the computer. I didn't like leaving my amp on all the time as it gets quite warm. These computer speakers are actually pretty good for $130. Not good for my high res audio files though. But for you tube and other computer audio they'll be great.
Any way thanks for the heads up on these Steadfastly. I've been looking for something that didn't cost much.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> That high squeal was explained by one of the reviewers. Apparently the speaker was put too close to another electrical device and when it was moved a little bit, the squeal went away. It was simply interference.


Yes I'm not hearing anything like that on my set so all good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I'm not hearing anything like that on my set so all good.


So you went and got them. That was quick. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> So you went and got them. That was quick. I hope you enjoy them.


Yeah best buy is only a few minutes from my house.


----------

